# CS5 PC to CS6 MAC crossgrade?



## 7enderbender (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi there,

Has anyone here recently switched from PC to Mac with the corresponding PS versions? I have PS CS5 for PC and I will continue using that on my laptop.

Just chatted with Adobe sales and they would sell me a "crossgrade" to CS6 for Mac - but then the CS5 for Win would expire. I think I heard in the past that technically you can still use it but I don't want to intentionally break their silly rules (even though I think I really should be entitled to using MY software license on whichever 2 computer I chose, just like I can with LR). It's $199 and that's not really helping in my case.

I qualify for an educator discount so I could get the full CS6 version for 350. That's way more than what I paid for CS5. And no, I will not do Creative Cloud. Never. Even if it were free.

Thoughts on how to get this to work? CS5 for Mac would be fine also. I don't really need the "upgrade" - just the ability to use it on a Win laptop and a Mac desktop.

Thanks and all the best for 2014!


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to close the loop and in case anyone runs into the same questions:

I was able to buy the upgrade to CS6 on the Adobe website. There is a drop down menu that lets you select your platform. I was logged into my Adobe account while doing this and was able to select the previous CS5 (Win) version as my qualifier for the upgrade. It was as simple as that and the live chat person at Adobe confirmed that this was no trickery or anything shady on my end but totally ok. Not that it shouldn't for taking yet another $190 some bucks from me.

There was no mentioning anywhere that my old version would or should expire after this. I obviously took it off my old PC and deactivated it. But CS5 still runs on my Win laptop for now without any issues.

Same thing by the way with the LR3 to LR5 upgrade. It's not specific to Mac or PC anyway but still happily coexists even on the new machine and it seems this is so by design.

Glad I got everything I needed and according to their rules. And all that without signing up for their subscription model racket. Should be good to go for several years to come.


----------

